# How do you treat for Coccidiosis?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are buying a buck from a friend. We suspect she has a coccidiosis problem in her herd. It usually isn't uch of a factor here in Colorado as it tends to be a very dry climate. However she has shipped in alot of goats that have gotten very sick after she has gotten them and never seemed to have grown right or thrived. She also has alot of goats in a small space so we are thinking probably high levels of coccidia. We won'tsee our buck til we pick him up but dont think he is sick. Should we go ahead and treat him for coccidiosis? I have some Corid that a friend gave me awhile back. WOuld that work? And if so, what dosages and for how long? Thanks! :hi5:


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I would treat him unless you know he has coccidiosis. I would start by taking a fecal sample to the vet and treat based on your results.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would recommend getting a fecal sample to a vet for both worms and cocci to make sure you treat all the bugs he may have. 

For cocci I prefer Albon. It is prescribtion administered orally and they love the taste. I have never had it not work. 

*Be sure you keep him quarantined in a area your herd does not go since the worms and cocci can easily be spread to your goats. Of course other issues can be spread also so I always quarantine but if you think he may carry something be extra cautious. It would suck to have your whole herd get a cocci outbreak and have to treat all.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, get a fecal float done first. 

How far is he coming from and how is he coming? I would watch for shipping fever. I would also give him some B Complex shot when he gets there and have her give him some Rescue Remedy and Nutri Drench before she ships him.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We used to use both Corid and Albon depending on what we had, but I have recently done research that says that cocci has become immune to both of those over the past couple of years. I don't know how true this is, but we are now going to try Baycox and see if it works better.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would worm him and give baycox for Cocci. You wont always find worm eggs on a fecal even if they have worms because the parasites may not be shedding any. So always best to worm new animals if possible.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> I agree, get a fecal float done first.
> 
> How far is he coming from and how is he coming? I would watch for shipping fever. I would also give him some B Complex shot when he gets there and have her give him some Rescue Remedy and Nutri Drench before she ships him.


She only lives two hours away, so it should not be super stressful.



RunAround said:


> I would worm him and give baycox for Cocci. You wont always find worm eggs on a fecal even if they have worms because the parasites may not be shedding any. So always best to worm new animals if possible.


Thanks :hug: How much baycox and for how long?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

1cc per 5lbs, just once.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

onder: A single dose treatment for cocci. I will have to check that out for future use. I ran a course of Albon thru the Jr does I bought this year. With them being new to me catching them to administer it daily for 6 days was a hassle. Baycox is going on my shopping list!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok where do you purchase that? Is it RX?
Can't find it on Jeffers site.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I got mine off http://www.horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-c-24.html . Toltrazuril is baycox.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Tori do you also find just one dose effective? What dose do you use?

I will check if my local horse supply store carries it.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Hope it's ok to jump in....
The dosage on baycox is 1cc per 5lbs.
Personally, I won't use anything else. My vet tried some stuff (can't think of what it was called...) and it did absolutely nothing. Gave them just one dose of this stuff.... it worked great! I won't use anything else.
I also buy mine at horse pre race.... it's expensive, but worth it!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Nubianlover!! :hug: Is it a shot or something you give orally?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can get it in Canada??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I got Baycox from a place in Australia...it was so dang expensive, but well worth it. It's what I use more often and is way easier as a one dose treatment. Seems to get the job done better and faster than Di Methox or Corrid from my experience.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Lost Prairie said:


> Thanks Nubianlover!! :hug: Is it a shot or something you give orally?


No problem! It is given orally. Mine don't seem to mind the taste too bad... which is always nice.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Oral, & it works great


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Where is this goat coming from? I know you said two hours away, just wondering. 

I would maybe have a vet check done BEFORE she is loaded to come to you.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Is Baycox to be given as a treatment or prevenative against Coccidia?
I like the sound of one time treatment as well, and if its a preventative, even better!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> Where is this goat coming from? I know you said two hours away, just wondering.
> 
> I would maybe have a vet check done BEFORE she is loaded to come to you.


He is coming from Brighton. He has been tested for CAE and was neg but will test him again.


----------

